# Who signed up for IAD/Mid Atlantic show for September



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I was curious about who has signed up to be vendors at IAD/Mid Atlantic in September. I did but did not get a vendors packet.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Michael Shrom said:


> I was curious about who has signed up to be vendors at IAD/Mid Atlantic in September. I did but did not get a vendors packet.


I'll be vending as Phrogs-n-Phelsuma.
Scott


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Same here Mike.


----------

